# Digital Cockpit display Android Auto?



## jasguild (Nov 12, 2014)

I have seen where the digital cockpit can do a full display of the the built in navigation. However, if you are using android auto, can that be displayed on the digital cockpit screen as full screen as well??

Also anyone has any experience using android auto? how does it compare against VW built innavigation?

Thanks


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jasguild said:


> ....Also anyone has any experience using android auto? how does it compare against VW built innavigation?....


Wouldn't that depend on what non-OE Nav you are using?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

jasguild said:


> I have seen where the digital cockpit can do a full display of the the built in navigation. However, if you are using android auto, can that be displayed on the digital cockpit screen as full screen as well??
> 
> Also anyone has any experience using android auto? how does it compare against VW built innavigation?
> 
> Thanks


This cannot be done unfortunately


----------



## jasguild (Nov 12, 2014)

That makes the Digital cockpit far less attractive on the 2019 SEL because it doesn't look like native navigation is available even as an option for the SEL.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jasguild said:


> That makes the Digital cockpit far less attractive on the 2019 SEL because it doesn't look like native navigation is available even as an option for the SEL.


2019 SEL added navigation, so it does have it. I like the embedded nav system. It is hard to input destinations, but I use the google input system from the CarNet mobile app and it sends the destinations right to the head unit much easier (especially POIs).


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

jasguild said:


> That makes the Digital cockpit far less attractive on the 2019 SEL because it doesn't look like native navigation is available even as an option for the SEL.


That is not an accurate statement. The 2019 SEL does have the Native Nav show up in the cockpit. Look at the video about 7 min mark

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38sz6wxjE_w

Also, some of the 2019 got the different, smaller 10" version Digital Cockpit (depending on the build) that is similar to the Jetta. This actually allows full screen integration of the Native nav.

https://www.reydelvw.com/new-Edison-2019-Volkswagen-Atlas-36+SEL-1V2MR2CA3KC584496


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> .....It is hard to input destinations,.....


Only for the mentally challenged I suspect. The Tom-Tom based system in my 2016 Golf is very easy to use.


----------



## jasguild (Nov 12, 2014)

TablaRasa said:


> That is not an accurate statement.


You are correct. I was looking at the 2018 instead of 2019. Thanks for the clarification


----------

